# US Paramedic to Scotland



## Jgod (Jan 4, 2017)

I've seen others interested in going from the US to UK(and Australia, New Zealand etc) but anyone who's actually done it? I've been working as a Paramedic for 3 years with an Associate degree, currently enrolled in the Critical care Paramedic program and about to take a week long remote medic course. I have all the HCP paperwork for international, however I'm at a loss as to getting someone for the college to fill out the course work portion. Also should I wait to finish my Critical care Paramedic class to add to it or leave that for more when I actually can even apply for a job if the HCP gives me the green light. I have multiple reasons for wanting to work in Scotland the experience itself, I love the country and the opportunity to have my family experience living in another country is important to me. Last I'd checked Paramedic was on the shortage list for a tier 2 visa hope that remains as that's the only option open to live and work there for me. Thoughts, ideas, know anyone who's done it that has some insight?
Thanks!


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jgod said:


> I've been working as a Paramedic for 3 years with an Associate degree, currently enrolled in the Critical care Paramedic program and about to take a week long remote medic course. I have all the HCP paperwork for international, however I'm at a loss as to getting someone for the college to fill out the course work portion.



As an international applicant for HCPC registration, there is no way around this unfortunately. You have to provide evidence that your paramedic degree and work experience match their standards of proficiency. As you probably know, an incomplete application will be a waste of your application fee.



> Also should I wait to finish my Critical care Paramedic class to add to it or leave that for more when I actually can even apply for a job if the HCP gives me the green light



I don't really see this as making a difference to the application other than to show that you take your CPD seriously. CCPs in the US and the UK are quite different beasts.



> I have multiple reasons for wanting to work in Scotland the experience itself, I love the country and the opportunity to have my family experience living in another country is important to me.



I have to ask. How many times have you visited?



> Last I'd checked Paramedic was on the shortage list for a tier 2 visa hope that remains as that's the only option open to live and work there for me.



Well south of Hadrian's Wall they are still sponsoring foreign applicants - notably from NZ and Aus. Have you considered England at all? What about your C1 drivers license? Your US driving license doesn't transfer to the UK, so you will need to arrange practical lessons, medicals, provisional endorsements, and exams for your D and C licenses before any potential employer will touch you. This alone requires time (think several months least), money, and your presence in the UK.

What you are suggesting isn't impossible, but you certainly have an uphill struggle. The HCPC and Home Office are two completely different entities which you need to satisfy. It's the usual chicken and egg situation in that you need your HCPC pin number to apply for a visa, but you won't get a visa without a job.


----------



## Jgod (Jan 4, 2017)

3 visits, and hope for another next winter. My struggle is trying to figure out who would do the paperwork at my college though my Paramedic instructor would likely be all for doing this for me. We have some money to invest in this to get my C1 license though hoping having my class C here will make it a little faster. I know my first beast is the HCPC. Without that the rest is pointless. Thanks for your response it helps clarify things I already assumed and the driver's license was really hoping it would take less time. I have time this isn't something that had to happen right this second and I know with my family and what's expected it'll take a year easy.


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 4, 2017)

Mate, here's what you do.  Go and apply in London; they are sponsoring international applicants and will assist with everything (HCPC, Category C1 and a visa) plus Scotland is only a quick flight on easyJet away, or a lovely train ride.  Once you are registered and set up then have a look at applying to the Scottish Ambulance Service no?

I disclaim I have no idea how the UK Paramedic SOP compare to the US so can't say if you will be successful but shouldn't be that hard,


----------



## Pond Life (Jan 7, 2017)

http://www.trukdrivertraining.com/cat-c1-ambulance-training/
Give these guys a call/email. They may be able to advise on the C1


----------



## Jgod (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## adam c (Jan 15, 2017)

I have done the NREMT-P to HCPC recently.

Going the London route seems like it would be the simplest option. Or you could do what I did and apply yourself whilst sitting at home, you'll need a some money and original college paperwork. The hcpc will do all the cross checking of competencies so theoretically you send them you schoolwork, they send you the registration card (there will probably be a bit of to and fro with paperwork).

CCP will add to you proof of proficiency but the hcpc can be picky (they wouldn't recognise the AHA ACLS course)

The lack of driving licence isn't a show stopper as there are some jobs that don't require it (hospital based etc) but in reality you will need a UK licence with blue light.

Are you the same jgod on cpworld?


----------



## Jgod (Jan 15, 2017)

The goal really is Scotland. As for the equivalent to ACLS what does the HCPC recognize? Do I have to e a resident (and how long) to get my UK license prior to getting my C1? I'm still at least 6 more out before I can do more than plan since I have courses here I'm finishing. At the earliest it would be a year and I will have time and the $ to spend there to get my license depending on how long it would take. All these suggestions and pointers are great I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jgod (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh and yes same Jgod from cpworld


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 15, 2017)

Bro, have you even talked with the Scottish Ambulance Service? Do you know if they are recruiting? Do you have any idea how much competition you face? Just because you might be able to obtain a work visa doesn't mean you are going to get a job.  Certainly in Australasia this is the case because of domestic competition.

Seriously, why not get the backing of the LAS to get you over to the UK? Get some experience in London then you can move on a bit later? There's only a few services internationally who will recruit expats and basically give them everything anymore so take advantage of the opportunity?


----------



## Jgod (Jan 15, 2017)

I have, they are, I do. I am very aware of the fact that if I get the HCPC to give me leave to call myself a paramedic there doesn't mean I get to waltz right into a job. I have a family and kids to consider as well as cost of living, pay, and location. I have cousins in Scotland which gives me family support. Just because it's easy doesn't mean it's for me. Hard work and difficulty never bothered me. If I get told no, not offered a job it's not the end of the world or my last option. I and my family feel Scotland is a better fit for us.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2017)

Jgod said:


> Just because it's easy doesn't mean it's for me. Hard work and difficulty never bothered me. If I get told no, not offered a job it's not the end of the world...



Good man. I think you'll do just fine at whatever you set your sights on.


----------

